# Wireless laptop/notebook Range booster



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

My friend's laptop has very poor wireless range/reception and often has trouble holding down a connection. We've narrowed it down to a range issue. Can anyone recommend me a good range booster(s)? Thank you.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*Mr*

My friend's laptop has very poor wireless range/reception and often has trouble holding down a connection where ever it is, except for "wi-fi hotspots." We've narrowed it down to a range issue. Can anyone recommend me a good range booster(s) for the laptop (e.g. usb stick, external mini-card, etc? Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about describing the whole network? If this is a home wireless router, try increasing the range of the router.


Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you but there is no wireless home router in the current situation. What is an excellent wi-fi range extender for the laptop itself?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Where is the wireless network located he's connecting to?


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

In the neighborhood? I'm not sure what you're asking beyond that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this like a citywide wireless network like Wireless Philadelphia or somebody else's router/internet connection your trying to get on?


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Both.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest a reading of the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct. It's obvious you're connecting to a network that isn't yours, and we're not going to help with that issue.

Closed.


----------

